# New k04 turbo install



## OddPrspctv5150 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hello I recently installed a k04 turbo on my 03 jetta after I hogged out the seals of the stock turbo. when I try and accelerate hard my wastegate just seems to open up very quickly without building much boost. I don't have a boost gauge or anything like that installed. Do I start by adjusting the wastegate actuator, or install MBC do i need a different tune. Pretty new to this still. Any help would be great. I have a turbo back exhaust, and a new intake and the obvious turbo upgrade. Will be looking to upgrade my injectors and adding a fmic as well. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## OddPrspctv5150 (Feb 14, 2015)

I also have a upgraded turbo inlet pipe installed as well. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

